# Dash light "sensor" is illuminated



## velocitymaximum (Oct 26, 2011)

What is the "sensor" I know that there are a number of sensors on this car. Do I need to a process of elimination to find out which it is? Any ideas?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Download factory service manual from xenonz31.com
Download owners manual from xenonz31.com
Buy Haynes repair manual.

READ.

Your first stop when trying to do work on your car should be those three books, not the internet.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would help if you gave a year. The "sensor" light was used by Nissan in the 80's as a maintenance indicator; "sensor" referred to the oxygen sensor. The light would come on every 30000 miles to remind the owner the vehicle was due for its major tune-up. Most of these vehicles had a small gold-colored module, usually located behind or near one of the kickpanels, with a reset button on it that you pressed to reset the lamp. A few had wires that one would disconnect under the driver's side of the dash.


----------

